# Chelsea



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have to say I am very glad Chelsea have been knocked out, and what a shower of bad sports they are.

The two players in question should be severely punished.

The final will be a much more interesting one without the aforementioned club


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

THe ref was incompetant, blind, being paid by the other side - or had his children held to ransom to throw the game away from Chelsea!









... - according to my missus :lol:


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

As a complete neutral,you have got to say they were robbed, at least 3 stone wall penalties turned down!!

Saying that,the Barca boy shouldn't have been sent off for that foul it was the one in the first half he should off went for 

No excuse for their behaviour though especially Drogbas outburst on Sky 

There could be children watching


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Drogba seems to know a lot about being a child


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

Griff said:


> Drogba seems to know a lot about being a child


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

that was an appalling display of one sided refereeing .if ever there was a case for coruption uefa clearly didnt want a rematch of last year so hence the result last night .

3 turned down penalties ,2 cast iron.

barcelona scorer takes off his shirt whilst celebrating and on a yellow card stays on the pitch .

that was the biggest load of crap ive seen from a ref and imo the chelsea players didnt got far enough with their protests.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Not a Chelsea supporter by any means but.

Ref was awful and denied Chelsea at least 2 out of 4 penalty claims.

The Barca player sentoff 2nd half should have been off first half.

As said already the barca player who took his shirt off should have been carded although was too late to make a difference.

on the other hand

Drogba should have scored at least twice but missed chances.

Terry and Ballack let themselves down with their displays to the ref.

Drogba on TV









In the end Chelsea did not take their chances and were then victim of a few dodgy decisions and a good goal.

Alasdair


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Not a footy fan, but I did watch the game and the ref was a complete waste of space IMO. Although it will never be proved, that was as plain as day that UEFA did not want 2 English clubs in the final. A damned disgrace. As for Drogba's outburst, he should be severely disciplined for it. I know that feelings were running high but there was no need whatsoever for an outburst like that on camera.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

They should put Didier Drogba and Joey Barton in a locked room together and let them fight to the death


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Griff said:


> They should put Didier Drogba and Joey Barton in a locked room together and let them fight to the death


 Blimey can you imagine the mess,hair and bits of handbags all over the place :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

The ref was a joke and i think that the chelsea players should be congratulated on not losing it big time. I aint a chelsea fan at all, and in fact it pains me 2 say that about chelsea, but if that happened 2west ham then i would be just as pi$$ed of and as wound up as them. And as 4kids watching whist drogba was losing it, they should have bin in bed at that time. Chelsea have bin conned big time. And anyone who says that they wouldn't b annoyed if it happened 2there team are liars.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

If Chelsea had been good enough they would have got a winning goal. They weren't good enough


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

chelsea are clearly good enough apart from man u they are the most consistant over the past 2 seasons .there is only so much injustice by the ref you can take in a game before you start to think this isnt our day .

yes drogba didnt take his chance but not many strikers do bag every one .

not a cfc fan in anyway im a football fan though and if garbage like this is allowed by fifa to continue this game will be ruined just because plattini doesnt like the english game .its bollocks imo.


----------



## oddgitt (Mar 19, 2008)

This just confirms to me why I hate football.

In rugby, from grassroots to professional level, the referee is called 'sir', and his word is law. Even attempting to back-chat results in a penalty, or the penalty being pushed back 10 yards for every time they complain.

When, in any sport, have you seen the referee change their mind? No wonder there is a shortage of fotty referees at lower league levels if this is their example.

Disgusting.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats the point griff, they were good enough dude. They were cheated. They should have had 3 pens at least.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, we have our views, but Drogba blew it and missed a goal, and then blew a gasket instead. Not good enough


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

They WERE robbed and the match should be replayed however Drogba is a horrible git isnt he!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> They WERE robbed and the match should be replayed however Drogba is a horrible git isnt he!


Even if there was a case for a replay......and IMO there isn't.........the behaviour has ruined any chance of that happening, and that same behaviour deserves in itself for them to lose the match.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i dont think they were out of order ,this was after all a semi final and passions run high .if you watch any man u game you will see at least one player do what ballack did as for drogba ,is it any different to what fabragas did after the hull game he didnt even play in that one and came onto the pitch to have a rant .

i dont believe it should be replayed thats just silly ,i do believe that the ref should apologise and admit he was put up to it by plattini though.


----------



## dragonkhan (Jan 14, 2009)

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:

BarÃ§a! BarÃ§a! BaaaaaaarÃ§aaaaaaa!!!!

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

That's football and it's only Chelsea, if every badly referee'd game was replayed there wouldn't be enough days in the week. And did anybody really wan't to see two English teams in the final anyway when we've seen the same game several times this season :lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Got to agree with Mr Bond on this one. I'm certainly no Chelsea fan* so the thought of Chelsea v Man Utd in the final in Rome would certainly not have got my pulse racing. However, Bercelona v Man Utd is a glamorous tie and something to look forward to. Besides, it means that we can all get behind a British team (well, mostly British, anyway) and root for them.

(* I live about 1/2 a mile from Stamford Bridge and on match days you can't move your car after about 2 hours before kick-off or you'll never find another parking space. The average Chelsea fan conforms to a certain stereotype, which I am happy to confirm is spot on. :lol


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

In terms of refereeing, there has always been, and always will be, injustices in football. That is a consistency which will remain. If you start using that as a reason to defend behaviour which is unsportsmanlike , then it isn't a sport, and you are on dangerous ground.

Regardless of how ridiculous or stupid a refereeing decision may be, I don't believe it excuses their behaviour. Defending such behaviour on that premise is dangerous because it leaves it open to interpretation.

My dad played for Hibs and Everton in the late 50's/early 60's and he was never booked. That kind of behaviour disgusted him, and he actually stopped watching football because of it and I'm inclined to agree.

The ref made a decision, be man enough to get on with it and get back at them by scoring, not by being a greetin' faced Jessy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Foodball schmutball...... :umnik:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scottishcammy said:


> .
> 
> My dad played for Hibs and Everton in the late 50's/early 60's and he was never booked. Jessy.


But it was a different game then, players today would locked up for some of the tackles you saw back then :lol: :lol:

Remember this guy ???? he didn't stand for any messing about :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I love football, takes up a big % of my life, it can really be the beautiful game.  But the behaviour of the Chelsea players was not inexcusable, after all, it is, or rather, should be, only a game. I don't agree with giving the refs any backchat at all, they should be booked immediately for doing so. Chelsea have "form" so it's probably karma at work that Barcelona won, good. I have no love for Man U (or Barcelona) but they are another creative team, should be a good final.

I think most Premiership fans/players are gits, I watched with dismay as Arsenal's ground emptied after an hour on Tuesday, just after Manchester scored :huh: So....... they went to watch their team win, was that it, nothing else was of importance to them, really?  After an hour, having paid good money, they left for home, well, I hope they all get swine flu. I go to see a football match, I hope for a good game, a win for my team is not really uppermost in my priorities, I'd rather see them lose in a good game than win a dismal one.

Here is a pic of our centre half (on the left) and centre forward (at least he was our CF before being excommunicated to Grimsby for yet another drinkathon) my lads meet them all the time and the players are very good with them. How many children fans of premier league clubs get to meet and chat with their heroes in Sainsbury's? I hope we never get to the premier league again, I can relate to these two


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Mark, excellent sentiments, and very well put. Couldn't agree more.

I went to see Hibs v Dundee Utd on the week-end and it was a truly horrendous game :lol: Pissed me off watching some of the fans bugger off before the whistle, don't get that.

That aside, the guy on the left, has he just had a colonoscopy, because that face brings back many unwelcome memories for me...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't think it was in UEFA's interests to have yet another all England final. Seriously undermines the competition imho, but then they should never have allowed more than one club from each country to compete in it imo. I'm sure the ref was briefed on what the "better" outcome would be, but it would have all been irelevant if Chelski had bagged 3 in the 1st half hour.

Look at the possesion stats, Chelski had only 29%, not what you'd expect from a dominating team robbed of a win!

When on holiday last year I nearly bought a Barca shirt (would have done as well if I could have found a cheap one without HENRY printed on the back). Wish I had ahve done now!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I don't think it was in UEFA's interests to have yet another all England final. I'm sure the ref was briefed on what the "better" outcome would be.


What a load of "conspiracy" twaddle PG!

Anyway, what would be "All England" about Man U v Chelsea? There might be 5 or 6 English players out of the 22  Which brings me to another point, I have just watched an ace game, Hamburg v Werder Bremen, (2-3), it reminded of another ace game I saw 2 weeks ago that was, Werder Bremen v Hamburg (0-1). German clubs are not allowed to be owned by foreigners, they refuse to pay stupid wages, tickets are affordable to all and most German teams have mostly, wait for it, real live Germans playing for them. They have the most competetive league in Europe and it attracts the biggest crowds and will still do so when the PL goes "pop".

I see Man U won the Premier League last year as well as the Champions League, they won just about all the money that they could and yet, that money barely paid the interest on their debt, think about that. What happens when they have a bad season, which they will, it is all smoke and mirrors, the PL is POO!

Cammy, those 2 made me laugh (always a good attribute for a footballer), the guy is Matt Clarke and he always looks weird. The other guy was my favourite, Barry Conlon, a real thowback, a big, Irish boozing centre forward. Unfortunately they have past drinking form at another club where they were together and by a freak they both ended up at Bradford at the same time. Being best pals they did what pals do.............I have heard lots of funny tales but the day before a game at Exeter they went too far and the club took action and Barry was a goner, my lads were heartbroken, me too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

picking holes again Mark  I deliberatly said England and not English. And I don't think it's too far from the truth, just look at who runs uefa

I agree with you totally over money and the PL and I believe we should have a rule for a minimum of 9 english players in the 16 picked for a game.

Just look at the England goalkeeper fiasco, David James FFS! There should be half a dozen young english keepers playing in the PL giving Fabio a selection headache!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I agree with you totally over money and the PL and I believe we should have a rule for a minimum of 9 english players in the 16 picked for a game.


Yes, I'd like something like that.


----------

